# Seeking small womans helmet for a woman-sized head ; )



## nOOky

The gf is 5'2". She wears an XS helmet. Most helmet offerings look like a mushroom even on a man's head.
I am wondering what brands out there actually size down the shell as the helmets get smaller...? I want to buy her a decent helmet (it's gotta be red) under $100 but it's hard to tell online the actual physical size.


----------



## Crusty

I have a small head. I can't wear baseball type caps because they are not only too large diameter, but they are too tall. I managed to find child's size cap at REI several years ago that fit me.

You don't mention what you have tried, but I find that some of the Bell model helmets fit me. I have a red Alchera and recently purchased a Lumen. These are $60 helmets, cheaper if you can find them on sale. Has your gf tried any of these?

I figured a child's sized helmet might fit me. Boy was I wrong about that. And good luck trying to find red. They just don't make red helmets any more :-/


----------



## Kernyl

I have a kinda small head too. I like Giro and Bell helmets.


----------



## Crusty

I was at an LBS today and I tried on some Specialized helmets. The Echelon is very small sized and the small was too small! But these come in Road, Mountain and Womens and I think I tried the Road. The price is right to: $60.


----------



## nOOky

I got her a Louis Garneu (sp?) it seems okay and fits fine, it just likes to slide back on her head when the wind catches it. I'll have to try adjusting the straps some more. It seems to be smaller-shelled than the Bell she also has.


----------



## Kernyl

"it just likes to slide back on her head when the wind catches it"

That phrase makes me think it doesn't fit her so well....


----------



## Zachariah

*Try Giro Atmos...*

It may be a bit pricey - but my 5'.0" GF brain bucket is worth it. She was surprised how much _*cooler*_ it was than her old Giro Indicator helmet. If you still cannot stomach the price...the Specialized Echelon is your best bet.


----------



## Crusty

nOOky said:


> I got her a Louis Garneu (sp?) it seems okay and fits fine, it just likes to slide back on her head when the wind catches it. I'll have to try adjusting the straps some more. It seems to be smaller-shelled than the Bell she also has.


This helmet is too big. When I was at the bike store (it was a new location and had new people), the very young girl was trying to give me a helmet that was too large and telling me to tighten the rear control. She didn't seem to understand that the helmet should fit your head reasonable well without the restraint tightened. I walked away, but I really wanted to ask her if she would consdier purchasing a size 14 shoe and tying it tighter to make it fit.

My helmet doesn't move. It would drive me nuts if it moved all over my head.

nooky, why don't you take her to the LBS with you and let her try on helmets?


----------



## nOOky

The lbs doesn't have anything decent, so we are forced to buy online. All's they have is Bontrager and Giro, Giro doesn't fit her very well either.


----------



## Kernyl

Maybe you can find some help here. Lots of information on fit and helmet models.

http://www.bhsi.org/index.htm#helmets


----------



## bikerchick29

*Belle helmets*

I've heard good things about Belle Helmets. I believe they're on sale now at Luckychic. com for the remainder of the week.


----------



## BostonG

I'm a guy but I have a small head so I understand your gf's dillema. I'll log another vote for the Specialized Echelon - she should at least give it a try if there is one at one of your LBS's. Many positives for me:

Not only do they come in different sizes, all of sizes are also adjustable. The small fits my head well.
It does not make one's head look like a mushroom. My Bell helmet does.
It is comfortable (for me).
Can't beat the price.
I like the way it looks. 

Don't know if they have one in red though. It is a bit heavier than other, much pricier helmets. The ventilation is very adequate but again, the pricier one's offer more. Overall, I would say you'de be hard pressed to find a better value for a helmet.


----------

